# Best ribs you'll ever eat.



## Kenny in Moultrie Ga (Jan 13, 2020)

Smoke em' with 50/50 mixed cherry and pecan at 225* for 2 hours. Pull them off, lay them on foil put on your favorite barbeque sauce ( both sides ), and wrap loosely in foil.  Then switch to oak wood and let it cook at 275* you 300* for 2 more hours. They startfalling apart before you even get them off the smoker, won't be dry and Iguarantee it'll be hard to have leftovers.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 13, 2020)

I prefer hickory and do the 3-2-1 method. Check it out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 13, 2020)

Pics or it didnt happen.....


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 13, 2020)

I read the title , and thought you we're eating my ribs ,,,


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 13, 2020)

Glad it works for you.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 13, 2020)

Love pecan/cherry smoke on pork....


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 13, 2020)

My wife likes sauced up ribs. I like to taste the meat, rub and smokiness. 

Chris


----------



## Teal101 (Jan 13, 2020)

I like mine with a little tug, but can still be pulled clean from the bone.  Light sauce as well right at the end of the cook.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 13, 2020)

I like mine with some tug too but I do some for guests that are fall off the bone.


----------



## Kenny in Moultrie Ga (Jan 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.....





TNJAKE said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.....


----------



## Kenny in Moultrie Ga (Jan 13, 2020)

Trying to figure out how to post them...


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 13, 2020)

You only have seven posts. I believe you need at least ten posts to add pictures without admin. approval. 

Chris


----------



## Kenny in Moultrie Ga (Jan 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.....





TNJAKE said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.....


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 13, 2020)

Got it figured out I see. Nice rig and ribs.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 13, 2020)

Kenny, you da man!


----------



## Kenny in Moultrie Ga (Jan 13, 2020)

Really only got in this site to find out about cooking with black walnut... Found out it's a no go, sticking with cherry, pecan, white oak and red oak. I got six truck loads of wood to cook with now.


----------



## JJS (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice rig


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2020)

Nice Rig and the Ribs do look good...BUT...BEST? There are a Whole Lotta Folks around here that would beg to differ. I like Tender but not FOB. Welcome to the SMF Family...JJ


----------



## Kenny in Moultrie Ga (Jan 13, 2020)

Believe me, I use to hate barbeque sauce. Until I found that the cherry and pecan mix cooks in so deep, and then after you put the sauce on and wrap them, you still taste thesmoke. Plus the barbeque sauce thins out.


----------

